# DUI 6 years ago in California, applying for non-lucrative visa



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm currently going through the non-lucrative visa process and I was just wondering if a misdemeanor DUI from 6 years ago will cause an issue? Anyone have any experience with that? It was a first offense.

Thanks!


----------



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

Another question. When I write the letter about why I am requesting the visa should I explain it? Or just explain it in the interview?

Thanks!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Perhaps if you tell us what a DUI offense is, then you might receive some advice. And tell us as many details as possible please.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Perhaps if you tell us what a DUI offense is, then you might receive some advice. And tell us as many details as possible please.


*D*riving *U*nder the *I*nfluence.
Mostly associated with alcohol.


----------



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, sorry! It is an alcohol-related offense. I was driving over the legal limit. I lost my license for a few months, was on a limited license, paid a fine, went to alcohol education classes, was on probation for 36 months (meaning I could not even legally have a sip of alcohol and drive for those 3 years). It's all taken care of now, I have a regular license again and am no longer on probation, but is on my record for 10 years.

I'm just worried because most people submit the letter that show they have a clear record, but mine is obviously not clear, so just looking for advice on how to best address this.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

likeulatte said:


> Yes, sorry! It is an alcohol-related offense. I was driving over the legal limit. I lost my license for a few months, was on a limited license, paid a fine, went to alcohol education classes, was on probation for 36 months (meaning I could not even legally have a sip of alcohol and drive for those 3 years). It's all taken care of now, I have a regular license again and am no longer on probation, but is on my record for 10 years.
> 
> I'm just worried because most people submit the letter that show they have a clear record, but mine is obviously not clear, so just looking for advice on how to best address this.


Don't be afraid, some members of the spanish government and judges of the high tribunal was caught with DUI 2 or 3 years ago and no problem hehe.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

If the form asks for it then you will have to declare. But if not.....


----------



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

mono said:


> If the form asks for it then you will have to declare. But if not.....


Thanks. I do have to submit a "Police Criminal Record clearance". Which obviously, my record is not clear. I also have to submit a "Notarized document explaining why you are requesting this visa, the purpose, the place and length of your stay in Spain and *any other reasons you need to explain*." 

So I'm wondering if I should mention this in the notarized document explaining why I am requesting this visa, or if I should just leave it alone.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

likeulatte said:


> Thanks. I do have to submit a "Police Criminal Record clearance". Which obviously, my record is not clear. I also have to submit a "Notarized document explaining why you are requesting this visa, the purpose, the place and length of your stay in Spain and *any other reasons you need to explain*."
> 
> So I'm wondering if I should mention this in the notarized document explaining why I am requesting this visa, or if I should just leave it alone.


I have no idea about your question, however, if you make one more post you can send a private message. One of the moderators on here, Bevdeforges, knows loads of stuff and she's american same as you so she *may* know. I'm not 100% sure but if anyone can help she probably can.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that I've changed the heading of the thread, it will likely catch the eye of one of our several members who are here in Spain with a non-lucrative visa, & they will post their experiences :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Now that I've changed the heading of the thread, it will likely catch the eye of one of our several members who are here in Spain with a non-lucrative visa, & they will post their experiences :fingerscrossed:


It's not so much the type of visa or the DUI, I think, but the fact that there is a *misdemeanor* on record.

By the way, not all states in the U.S. use the term DUI. Where I'm from it's called DWI -- Driving While Intoxicated. Of course in any state you can be stopped for DWB -- Driving While Black!


----------



## likeulatte (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I finally found someone else out there on the interwebs that was in a similar scenario so I'm talking with him and feeling a little better about the whole thing. I'll keep you all posted... still debating on whether or not to explicitly call it out in my "statement of purpose/letter of intent".


----------



## seskip (Jan 24, 2020)

Were you able to get the visa? We are in the same boat and looking for help from someone who has attempted before us?


----------

